# Blue chihuahua, **HELP**



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone im new on here, hoping i can get some advice.
I have recently purchased a 4 and a half month old blue chihuahua, He has loss of hair on his head, ears and tail, the lady who i bought him off said it was due to food allergy, but on the visit to the vet , he said its a genetic thing with the blue.
Does anybody know if this hair will grow back?? and is there any oil or cream that might help?. the vet did say he is ok otherwise but he is very latharagic , if he is not being cuddled, he will just stay in his bed, doesnt play, very quiet, and always looks just very sad with himself. The woman was feeding him on *ADULT* cesear meat, which my vet told to change to puppy food but im really struggling to get him to eat anything at all , he has ate a little bit of chicken, but not interested today. 
Not at all Puppy like , can somebody please advise on how to make this lovely little pup happy???


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Ali - what I would do for your puppy is got and get him some Natures Harvest Puppy food, Natures Menu Puppy Food or Naturediet Puppy (you can buy these at Pets at Home in single trays or on-line in packs of 18). They are extremely high-quality meat based foods, with at least 60% meat and the rest is rice and vegetables - no colours or preservatives, etc.

They are very palatable to dogs and hopefully your puppy will not be able to resist. I would definitely not feed the pup the Cesar food. It contains barely more than 4% meat and is poor quality.

Good luck and please let us know how you get on - the hair loss is probably a food allergy so I would try the good quality foods above first and see if it improves. If not, a visit to the Vet would be advisable. I assume the pup has been treated for fleas and wormed recently. 

Claire

Sorry Ali - just re-read that the Vet thinks it is a genetic problem so not sure about that, but I would defo try to get some of the quality puppy foods mentioned above and start your pup on them.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> doesnt play, very quiet, and always looks just very sad with himself.


Especially as he is no longer eating, I would get him back to the vet, to make doubly sure he isn't ill.

Pups can get *very* ill, very quickly.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Ali,

I would definately change his food as Claire has suggested. Caeser looks great in the ads and on the carton but isnt that good  Changing may not make any difference to his coat if its hereditry but it certainly wont do any harm.

Have a look at this Probiotic Supplement for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Pooch and Mutt
I'm not sure if it would be worth a try but you could always send them an email and see what they say, they reply quicky and are v helpful. Also full money back guarantee


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thankyou for your replys, I will be getting the Natures Harvest as Claire suggested, & the website for the supplement looks very good also, He is booked back in the vets for mon morn, Hes just so loving, but just quiet, as i say he wont come out of his bed unless i get him out, which i really dont like doing as want him to come on his own steam, then when he is out, just walks back in, the lady i bought him off said she`d only had him a week & her other Chi (Which she woudnt let us see !!) did`nt like him, dont want to go into it to much but my daughter & i could`nt have left him there, I have had Chi`s before . my last one was stolen in 2007, was heartbroken, so really want to sort this little chap out,


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope it all goes well. Will be thinking of you and keep us posted how you get on at the vets


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

ali 63 said:


> Thankyou for your replys, I will be getting the Natures Harvest as Claire suggested, & the website for the supplement looks very good also, He is booked back in the vets for mon morn, Hes just so loving, but just quiet, as i say he wont come out of his bed unless i get him out, which i really dont like doing as want him to come on his own steam, then when he is out, just walks back in, the lady i bought him off said she`d only had him a week & her other Chi (Which she woudnt let us see !!) did`nt like him, dont want to go into it to much but my daughter & i could`nt have left him there, I have had Chi`s before . my last one was stolen in 2007, was heartbroken, so really want to sort this little chap out,


Hi again, Ali! Good choice with regard to the Natures Harvest. The one you want is in the green packet and you can usually get in on the Puppy wet food shelf at Pets at Home. If they don't have it, (which is quite unlikely) go for one of the other two.

Good luck with your new pup - you sound as though you're going to be a lovely Mum to him! Keep us posted on how he gets on. Claire x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yakult-honestly has worked every time our lot have been unwell.

I hope your little lad recovers quickly.

I recently heard that blue _merle _chis are no longer allowed to be KC registered because of health issues. I hope your boy is going to be OK.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yakult, that sounds good, I bought him for a pet only so no papers, but thats interesting , sounds like they have a few issues, The blues, He has eaten some chicken earlier but straight back to bed, wants to sleep all the time bless him...


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is not normal pup behaviour. Please take him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

ali 63 said:


> Hi everyone im new on here, hoping i can get some advice.
> I have recently purchased a 4 and a half month old blue chihuahua, He has loss of hair on his head, ears and tail, the lady who i bought him off said it was due to food allergy, but on the visit to the vet , he said its a genetic thing with the blue.
> Does anybody know if this hair will grow back?? and is there any oil or cream that might help?. the vet did say he is ok otherwise but he is very latharagic , if he is not being cuddled, he will just stay in his bed, doesnt play, very quiet, and always looks just very sad with himself. The woman was feeding him on *ADULT* cesear meat, which my vet told to change to puppy food but im really struggling to get him to eat anything at all , he has ate a little bit of chicken, but not interested today.
> Not at all Puppy like , can somebody please advise on how to make this lovely little pup happy???


Unless the pup was a mating of blue x blue then i would very much doubt it would be due to his colouring as many top breeders have blues in their line.
Is there any way you can find out if he is a BxB mating, could you give the seller a call?

_Cinammontoast_ is right in a sense, ALL MERLE pups cannot be registered with the KC as of April 2008 due to major concerns with the genetics and health problems attached to it. There is also a database on the British Chihuahua club website of all dogs who are merle or who carry it.
There could be numerous things wrong with the wee man sadly, but its hard to pinpoint im not a vet.
Claires suggestion with the food is spot on, many dogs coats suffer due to diets which dont agree with them but please take the pup to the vets if he doesnt get any better or worse, keep us posted!!


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

He is going tomorrow morn, was hoping to leave him till mon morn when hes booked in as the vet on mon is far more experienced, and knows what hes talking about, cant leave him till then though, 

Ali


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Good luck with the Vet tomorrow then. I'm sure he'll pick up once you can get him to start eating properly.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow. All the best, Claire


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry Starlite only just read your post..The woman i bought him off said she saw the mother, she said the dam was either black & white or brown & White, cant remember now. and said she never saw the father, so not blue x blue, worried sick dont want to lose him, will see what vet says in morn, as for phoning breeder, this woman wouldnt give out any details at all only to say he was from Rhyl, I know theres people who might say i shouldnt have bought but i couldnt of left him there, Il do my very best for him ...


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Glyn is in the vets , very poorly, He was sick through the night & very weak this morning, vet thinks its Gastroenteritis & has put him on drip to get fluids & med into him, said to phone back at 12.30 as should be some inprovement by then, if not could be something more serious such as kidney or liver , keeping my fingers & toes crossed for him, ...


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Poor little mite and you must be so worried.

Hoping your little one is feeling better soon :001_unsure:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed for the little guy, hope he makes a swift recovery xx

The poor coat may well have something to do with him being Blue, possibly Colour Dilution Alopecia (scroll down to Dilutes): Dog Coat Colour Genetics
I would definitely be changing his food though as that may help


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fingers crossed he is better soon


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Unless the pup was a mating of blue x blue then i would very much doubt it would be due to his colouring as many top breeders have blues in their line.
> Is there any way you can find out if he is a BxB mating, could you give the seller a call?
> 
> _Cinammontoast_ is right in a sense, ALL MERLE pups cannot be registered with the KC as of April 2008 due to major concerns with the genetics and health problems attached to it. There is also a database on the British Chihuahua club website of all dogs who are merle or who carry it.
> ...


Starlight, your more experienced in this than me, but i was under the impression that breeders were trying to breed away from the blues as even only one blue parent or grandparent can cause problems with the coat.

Charlie mums chihuahua has had almost every test available, cushings, thyroid, nutritional screening, ultrasound, mri (amonst what seems like a thousand different blood tests and involvement with 2 vet schools), and he has been diagnosed as having alopecia x.

What is interesting is that his grandmother was blue on dams side, as was his grandather on the sires side. Both dogs have since lost all their coat too, and there were other issues with relatives.

Charlie wasnt well bred (we had his litter mate harry too), and this is going back some years, charlie is 15! However his coat problems started from quite a young age, and it was never as good as his brothers. His brother incedentally had too much undercoat (almost pomeranian in texture).

Oh and charlie is a fawn sable with a black mask.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Ali - So sorry to hear about your pup. Please keep us posted when you hear any news. Hope he improves very soon. Claire x


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just had some good news, vet has rang to say he has picked up well & that he is pleased with him, he has responded well to the treatment & has also eaten some chicken & wanted more, He says he cant be 100 per cent sure but he thinks if it had been liver or kidney failure he wouldnt of picked up so well, hes keeping him in tonight just to make sure hes not sick or has a relapse tonight, and hopefully i can collect him in the morning, ive only had him since monday but so attached already, 
Thank you all for your kind words & support, will keep you posted.x


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Very pleased to hear this.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

That's very encouraging news, Ali. Hopefully it will be onwards and upwards from now on....... and hopefully he'll like his new diet. Did you manage to get any NHarvest yet - I suppose that's been the last thing on your mind. Looking forward to hearing more news tomorrow. Claire x


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thankyou Claire, & yes vet sells it, fetching some home with me tomorrow, vet giving me 3 days of chicken & rice to give him 1st though,


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

That's unusual, Ali - Vets usually sell Hills, etc. Nice to see your Vet stocking a more natural food. I expect the Vet will give you some Hills I/D tinned food, which is what they usually prescribe for upset tums, etc. Have to say, it has always worked well with Henry when he's had a bad tum and will be fine for a few days - then if you want you can try to move him onto the NH Puppy.

Good luck with him - looking forward to hearing an update tomorrow! Claire x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Havent been around much today but its great to check in and hear such good news. Hope he continues to do well and loves his new diet.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Our vet works from our local pet shop, where only a small town, more like a village really so its handy, having both combined, will give update tomorrow


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

just read your thread poor little soul but great news hes picking up, will look out for your posts tomorrow


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Good to hear.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, Thankgod Glyns home, looking much better & brighter with a healthy appetite, although only allowed a desert spoon 3 times a day untill tomorrow eve then can have a little more gradually, its a natural chicken & rice meal in a sachet, then will be going on the nature puppy , not 1 their saying nature harvest but vet reccomended the puppy so going with that, just hope he keeps improving now, going back for check up on fri unless theres a change before, also needs his vaccs as lady i had him off said the breeder had said hed had his needles yet gave no record with pup of these, and lady i bought him off wouldnt give out breeder details only to say she was from Rhyl, (Quite honestly didnt believe a word of it) so vet said to take it that hes not had them so will need doing when hes fully recovered,


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad that he seems to be on the mend. Hopefully he'll soon be bounding around like a little puppy should. Hugs to him, he looks soooo cute in his piccie.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless him, so glad he's picking up - he must be a little fighter. They say we shouldn't buy dogs from certain breeders and I know why but what would have become of Glyn if you hadn't bought him? 

Well done Glyn for being a brave lil lad and I hope you continue to go from strength to strength. xx


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

`OMG` I cant believe it, the woman i had Glyn off , I knew she was dodgy, You could tell as soon as you walked in the house, no wonder she wouldnt give out any details of breeding or breeder, reason is `Its her` told me she had 1 other chi !!!! & had bought Glyn only a week before from Rhyl & her own didnt like him, Thought then "well she never gave him much time, but i fell in love with him and the living conditions where not suitable for us never mind a dog, so wasnt leaving him, when i asked to see other chi she refused!! any way been on Preloved site this morn & believe it or not shes now selling a lilac x blue chi male pup ready 5th dec, and a chi cross jack youngster, Check it out and stay well clear, shes a liar i believe shes bred Glyn, & knowingly sold him poorly, luckly hes on the mend, Shes in Ruthin , & good with her words as youl see in her adds.. names Dee, I get so annoyed with people like this, hope the other pups get good homes, sorry for the rant but feel very strongly to this type of thing 

Ali


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

That's appalling, Ali - what a nasty woman!

How is pup today - is he eating OK? What food have you got him on?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, I gotta ask....
what colour is lilac. In English, I mean. I understand that blue = grey, but lilac? :


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

What a vile person. Well done for naming and shaming. Wonder if Preloved would be so keen to promote her ads if they knew??

Good job you got little Glyn and he will have a wonderful life once he is better, not the one he was destined for whilst she had anything to do with it.

Hope he continues to improve and you will all live happily ever after.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to find her add and fire her a bit of a snotty email, asking if any of the ones she's selling will be as ill as this?

What a bitch.

I'm glad Glyn is feeling much better!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> OK, I gotta ask....
> what colour is lilac. In English, I mean. I understand that blue = grey, but lilac? :


A true lilac is a dilute chocolate.
The dog is basically chocolate but also has the dilute gene causing the lilac color.

Blue Dogs (Dog with a Blue Coat Color)


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm glad to hear your little pup is getting better. Blue dogs quite often don't have fur on their ears and can have little fur on other parts of their body, dilute alopecia. I have a blue/white and lilac/white Border Collies, neither of them have any fur loss, I've had vets commenting on how good the blue girls coat is.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> OK, I gotta ask....
> what colour is lilac. In English, I mean. I understand that blue = grey, but lilac? :


Blue is the dilute of black, here's my blue/white Border Collie, notice her blue nose leather.









Lilac is the dilute of red, this is my lilac/white Border Collie, daughter of my blue/white girl.









The dilute gene is recessive, so need 2 copies of the gene to get a dilute dog and red is recessive too.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

The Border collies above are beautifull, stunning colours,
Glyn is doing very well, early days but hes much better now, Hes on natures diet puppy, the vet said to keep him on it as theres everything in it for a ballanced diet for him, im able to buy individual packs off him luckly as i have read on here that buying in bulk has been known to have blown packets in them, will get some up to date pics and upload them, :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

glad puppies on the mend :thumbup:

the breeder as she seems to be is just a con woman, your little boy has fallen on his paws with you 

the photos of the collies are lovely


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Brilliant news, Ali! The Naturediet is a good choice - feed it myself and I think, according to ND, they have sorted the issues with the sealing of the packs now, so all should be good from now on.

Claire x


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oenoke said:


> Lilac is the dilute of red,


Lilac is the dilute of chocolate not red.
Dilute red is cream.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Lilac is the dilute of chocolate not red.
> Dilute red is cream.


i think the confusion comes in border collies, as chocolate is often called red, and the red BC's are often called yellow/golden! :blink:

Border Collie Colours


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> i think the confusion comes in border collies, as chocolate is often called red, and the red BC's are often called yellow/golden! :blink:
> 
> Border Collie Colours


So basically "red" is a misnomer for genetically chocolate BCs. Thanks.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Lilac is the dilute of chocolate not red.
> Dilute red is cream.





billyboysmammy said:


> i think the confusion comes in border collies, as chocolate is often called red, and the red BC's are often called yellow/golden! :blink:
> 
> Border Collie Colours





lauren001 said:


> So basically "red" is a misnomer for genetically chocolate BCs. Thanks.


Border Collies are called red and white if they have 2 copies of the brown recessive gene. http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/Permanent/BCColors_Red/BC_ColorRed.html http://www.colliecorner.com/red_a.htm In Labradors it's called chocolate, in spaniels it's called liver, it depends on the breed what it is called.

and lilac and white if they have the 2 copies of the brown recessive gene and 2 copies of the dilute recessive gene like my pup. BC Museum: Lilac Border Collies In other breeds it's called Isobella or fawn.

Just because, here's another pic of my pup when she was 9 weeks old.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ive had to write this as anyone who has read my previous posts about the woman i bought Glyn off will no what im on about, But ive just been on preloved & she now has a black 3 month Chi on there along with the lilac pup ready in dec, the 3 month jack chi has gone, & now is advertising what looks like a beautifull lilac dog for stud, I know its none of my buiseness but after she told me how she only had 1 other that never got on with glyn and that glyn had to be caged, ( explains how he has no idea how to play at all ) it just seems odd how she keeps advertising these chis only 1 of at different ages as well, she was so dam shifty, im totally against any type of farming, and hate to think whats going on there,


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

BBM you have really got me thinking about coat colours and genetics in chi's again thank-you!
There could be a possibility of the blue affecting the coats but most of the evidence again states that coat and other health problems result from BxB matings or the recessive gene being dominant within the lineage, im looking into it all just now. Ive written to the British Chihuahua Club to see if they have or can recommend any reading material on these issues, ill let you know when i get a reply 

I also found a few links in reg to merles and blues relating to chi's if anyone is interested

World Bans Merle Chihuahuas, Merle Color Gene Poses Potential Health Problems
Merle Chihuahuas
Blue Chihuahua


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Starlite said:


> BBM you have really got me thinking about coat colours and genetics in chi's again thank-you!
> There could be a possibility of the blue affecting the coats but most of the evidence again states that coat and other health problems result from BxB matings or the recessive gene being dominant within the lineage, im looking into it all just now. Ive written to the British Chihuahua Club to see if they have or can recommend any reading material on these issues, ill let you know when i get a reply
> 
> I also found a few links in reg to merles and blues relating to chi's if anyone is interested
> ...


Hiya hun thanks

I know when i last spoke to pam (breed rescue) she did indeed seem to think there was a link, but i'll await your response!

For the record though, none of charlies ancestors are merles lol.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a quick update to say Glyn is much better now and well on the way to full recovery, he barked today for the first time, & is eating well, Ive added a pick of him with my teenage Shih tzu Celyn,


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

ali 63 said:


> Just a quick update to say Glyn is much better now and well on the way to full recovery, he barked today for the first time, & is eating well, Ive added a pick of him with my teenage Shih tzu Celyn,


Wow, what a difference
Lovely photo!:thumbup:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

He looks so much better, in the first photo he actually looked concerned now he is much more relaxed.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Really pleased to see this picture, Ali! They look lovely together - how is Glyn getting on with the ND? Claire x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a gorgeous photo <3


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That's brilliant news and bless him, he looks so happy - well done:thumbup:


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help and concern, He is now coming on lovely, have been trying to get him to play a little but he wont at all bless him, just walks about quite content, goes out to the toilet (Well most of the time) and straight back in, the 2 shih tzus who are always playing have tried to include him but its a no go, he likes to cuddle up with them instead,. Dont know weather to put this on here really but i will, the lady i bought him off as i mentioned before in earlier posts is def up to no good with these pups, all different ages & one offs, pure & crosses, All different reasons for sale, Well yesterday went on pets 4 homes & now a man is offering a malteese x yorkie 14 weeks for 250 saying his wife is allergic, with it being in Ruthin again i thought i would just check the number with this womans as she has about 4 different pups of different ages on preloved & guess what same number, so ive phoned rspca told them all i know including about Glyn, gave them all the details and want someone to go there & find out whats going on, Have asked them to call me back with update, I dont want anyone else going through what i went through with Glyn, & neither do i want anymore poorly pups in her hands, ..

Oh meant to say to claire, Still on Naturediet & will be sticking to it, its made such a difference to him, I add some smallbite biscuits to it for his teeth, & thanks very much for reccomending it to me x


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

ali 63 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and concern, He is now coming on lovely, have been trying to get him to play a little but he wont at all bless him, just walks about quite content, goes out to the toilet (Well most of the time) and straight back in, the 2 shih tzus who are always playing have tried to include him but its a no go, he likes to cuddle up with them instead,. Dont know weather to put this on here really but i will, the lady i bought him off as i mentioned before in earlier posts is def up to no good with these pups, all different ages & one offs, pure & crosses, All different reasons for sale, Well yesterday went on pets 4 homes & now a man is offering a malteese x yorkie 14 weeks for 250 saying his wife is allergic, with it being in Ruthin again i thought i would just check the number with this womans as she has about 4 different pups of different ages on preloved & guess what same number, so ive phoned rspca told them all i know including about Glyn, gave them all the details and want someone to go there & find out whats going on, Have asked them to call me back with update, I dont want anyone else going through what i went through with Glyn, & neither do i want anymore poorly pups in her hands, ..
> 
> Oh meant to say to claire, Still on Naturediet & will be sticking to it, its made such a difference to him, I add some smallbite biscuits to it for his teeth, & thanks very much for reccomending it to me x


Brilliant news, Ali! Really glad Glyn is going so well and liking the Naturediet - so pleased you got him back to health. Claire x


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Super-Duper stuff!

Lovely to see he's getting on better and well done you for sticking with the poor little mite.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here`s a few pics, 
Cariad with her pup Celyn,
Celyn a bit older having a bad hair day,
glyn not long back from the vets,
Cariad & Celyn as they are now,
If you click on the link beneath the pics named Shitties, (Sorry about that husbands sense of humour when he loaded pics on) you will see the pic of all Cariads pups, Celyn is 4th from left.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

A few more pics of my furbabies, excuse the mat there on but there huddled up to the log burner, freezing that day, Glyn is doing really well, losing more of his hair but hes healthy thats the main thing, still on nature diet, and is on omega 3 & 6 off the vet for his skin xx








://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j410/alexine63/sep2010024.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ali 63 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and concern, He is now coming on lovely, have been trying to get him to play a little but he wont at all bless him, just walks about quite content, goes out to the toilet (Well most of the time) and straight back in, the 2 shih tzus who are always playing have tried to include him but its a no go, he likes to cuddle up with them instead,. Dont know weather to put this on here really but i will, the lady i bought him off as i mentioned before in earlier posts is def up to no good with these pups, all different ages & one offs, pure & crosses, All different reasons for sale, Well yesterday went on pets 4 homes & now a man is offering a malteese x yorkie 14 weeks for 250 saying his wife is allergic, with it being in Ruthin again i thought i would just check the number with this womans as she has about 4 different pups of different ages on preloved & guess what same number, so ive phoned rspca told them all i know including about Glyn, gave them all the details and want someone to go there & find out whats going on, Have asked them to call me back with update, I dont want anyone else going through what i went through with Glyn, & neither do i want anymore poorly pups in her hands, ..
> 
> Oh meant to say to claire, Still on Naturediet & will be sticking to it, its made such a difference to him, I add some smallbite biscuits to it for his teeth, & thanks very much for reccomending it to me x


an

I think this woman is probably a dealer buying from or front for puppy farms. Because there is individuals and such a variety. Shes probably buying them in cheap then selling them as private sales/and or with excuses why shes purchased but cant keep them. Some are so evil they look for free to good homes or for people who have purchased and cant keep their pups for genuine reasons and then re sell them. There is even ones who look for uneutered/spayed older dogs to breed from in these ads. Hopefully the RSPCA will check it out.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He is a gorgeous pup, Im glad he is feeling better. Often with blue Chi's the hair loss is permanent so you may have to invest in a new wardrobe for him for trips out. At least he has some flffy friends to cddle up with and keep warm!!
Hopefully he will start to come out of his shell soon. My youngest Chihuahua was a very quiet little girl who just wanted to cuddle when she was younger. Now she is a total menace with energy to spare!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i think the confusion comes in border collies, as chocolate is often called red, and the red BC's are often called yellow/golden! :blink:
> 
> Border Collie Colours


.....or sable.


----------



## princessjezebel (Jul 2, 2011)

blues sometimes have a hair condition called alopecia.ask ur vet about it.:w00t:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

princessjezebel said:


> blues sometimes have a hair condition called alopecia.ask ur vet about it.:w00t:


This thread is a year old, but if anyone googles and finds it, this link can be of use regarding Colour Dilution Alopecia:

Storm's Regimen

I understand it is for Dobermanns, but it can apply to any other breed that has dilution. Just downsize


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

ali 63 said:


> `OMG` I cant believe it, the woman i had Glyn off , I knew she was dodgy, You could tell as soon as you walked in the house, no wonder she wouldnt give out any details of breeding or breeder, reason is `Its her` told me she had 1 other chi !!!! & had bought Glyn only a week before from Rhyl & her own didnt like him, Thought then "well she never gave him much time, but i fell in love with him and the living conditions where not suitable for us never mind a dog, so wasnt leaving him, when i asked to see other chi she refused!! any way been on Preloved site this morn & believe it or not shes now selling a lilac x blue chi male pup ready 5th dec, and a chi cross jack youngster, Check it out and stay well clear, shes a liar i believe shes bred Glyn, & knowingly sold him poorly, luckly hes on the mend, Shes in Ruthin , & good with her words as youl see in her adds.. names Dee, I get so annoyed with people like this, hope the other pups get good homes, sorry for the rant but feel very strongly to this type of thing
> 
> Ali


Sounds like a puppy dealer for a puppy mill to me >,<


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all

Just to say it's about 12 months down the line and Glyn is doing really well he's such a loving boy and spoilt totally rotten he now owns my to shih tzus as he sits on them so they know who's boss. In all the time I've had him he's not once growled just wants to be loved. His hAir never has grown back where is blue it's like a very fine covering and feels like silk his tan and White bits have grown quite long he now has a fuzzy butt lol. He eats well on Orijen. Been on a two week Holl touring Scotland and the isle of Lewis. With his wardrobe of clothes. On my phone at the min but will upload recent pics soon as I get chance on the laptop. Looking forward to catching up on all the posts 
Ali x


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

I promised some updated pics of Glyndwr ,
Hope you enjoy. xx










Here he is in his favorite position, Sleeping !!! with my son










sleeping beauty in his snuggle bag









































































Hope you enjoyed xx


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

He's so cute, and tufty


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Did you enjoy Lewis? I'm from Lewis  I've yet to take Tummel up but i know he'll love it 

I've just read this whole thread, well done you for taking him in and he looks so happy :thumbup:


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

i love the pics of him in bed asleep.. he looks as if he's grinning, knowing he's got the best warm spot to sleep in


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

aww, he is looking lovely! (I bet he is really proud of his fluffy chest wig!!LOL)
I think he might be the baldest blue Chi Ive ever seen though, still good excuse to buy him some fab outfits!:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He wasn't from County Durham by any chance?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awwww great updated pictures of Glyn.

Love his little outfits and he looks very well loved and daresay probably spoilt 

What a nice happy ending from a bad start in life. x


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thankyou all for your comments, glyndwr has come on leaps and bounds and is now one very happy loved little man,

Ballybee..
We all loved and enjoyed Lewis, cant believe the beautifull beaches there, and deserted, 
i think we covered everything while we where there, picked up a beautifull jumper from Harris too,
Dog friendly too which helps

Hawksport
Glyndwr came from Ruthin, Denbighshire , she never bred him though:confused1:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeps us posted on his progress, I'd like to know if his hair grows back?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is to cute and adorable, must admit his wardrobe really suits him too.


----------



## eveadel (Dec 5, 2011)

HI, Im new on here and this is the first thread Ive read and I think he is so lucky to have you, loved the pictures on your hols. Did the RSPCA ever come back to you about that dodgy lady?


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi. The RSPCA where a total waste of time it's 12 months on and she's still at it. Selling on preloved and pets4homes under numerous names. She's so ob selling for a puppy farm. And thanks yes he's come on so well and is truly loved here. X


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, just found your saga. Really glad that your pup is on the mend! :thumbup1:
Something that may be worth a try (along with the good diet that you have your little man on now), is Hyper-coat. Available from 
Natural Health Products for Dogs from The Animal Health Company.

It helps promote hair growth. You add to feed and/or can rub a small amount into problem areas.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunno about em! but curiosity got the better of me! 
the link below suggests that two 'blue Chihuahua should NOT be breed together due to consequent skin/coat problems!

what is a blue chihuahua? how are blue chihuahua puppies different? | famous chihuahua

dunno how reliable it is like!


----------

